# Another 'Help my girlfriend lose weight' thread!



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Right my girlfriend is looking to drop a bit of weight and generally improve her fitness level. Hasn't got a huge amount to lose probably 1-1.5 stone, I've written her a diet plan hitting about 1100-1200 Kcal/day in the past and she kept to it for about a week and then gave up and also took up running for about a week before packing it in also.

This time she's convinced she will stick with it and I'm sure that as soon a she starts seeing results it will be the motivation she needs. She hasn't got a gym membership and doesn't really fancy joining one (i will talk to her about this later as i think it would be a good start), she wants to try and achieve her goal through diet and running only.

We are currently doing the long distance thing unfortunately so I'm not there a huge amount to train her, ideally id get her in a gym with a 2x week strength training split with sessions being followed by 20-30mins LISS. With 2-3x HIIT sessions throughout the week. I think if its left down to her to motivate herself to get out in the cold running a few times a week things will go out the window pretty quick! It looks like (initially) that this may be the only route though, obviously she can do the LISS stuff easily enough on her own hitting a few 5k runs a week but any ideas for incorporating HIIT into her running on other days? I was thinking maybe 5-10x 30s sprints / 1min rests perhaps? Not sure how she will feel about getting into a park and doing this on her own so any other tips for stuff she could do would be cool


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

my chick wanted to do the same but never wanted to go to the gym.

i made her meals when i done mine, she loved them as she loves chicken, beef and brocoli so that wasnt a problem

then i just bought her a 20kg dumbbell set and a bench, showed her how to do stuff for a few weeks now she just gets on with it when she can but hits it twice a week always. only have her doing squats, bench, inc, shoulder press, deads and lunges. she enjoys this rather than running etc

plus she weighs heavier now but has lost gotten down to the size of clothes she wanted (like size 8) so she also realises scale weigth means nothing its more about how she wanted to look.


----------



## BobbyH (Nov 13, 2013)

Braver man than me even discussing your gf losing weight! Good luck....


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> my chick wanted to do the same but never wanted to go to the gym.
> 
> i made her meals when i done mine, she loved them as she loves chicken, beef and brocoli so that wasnt a problem
> 
> ...


Yeah I've got a power cage in my garage and would love to get her started on the big lifts but at this point its really not going to work as she's only here maybe every other weekend. Even if i got her to join a gym at hers I won't be there to put in the time to coach her on the lifts. She has a field behind her house so going to see if she would be up for HIIT sprints or tabata type stuff there, my suspicion is that she needs someone there to push her at least initially



 BobbyH said:


> Braver man than me even discussing your gf losing weight! Good luck....


ha eggshells! however she brought it up not me, i just said id help her out how I can.


----------



## BobbyH (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been in the position of having it brought up, then not responding 'appropriately' and still getting an ear full.

Tread carefully my friend....could be a trap!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Phil D said:


> Right my girlfriend is looking to drop a bit of weight and generally improve her fitness level. Hasn't got a huge amount to lose probably 1-1.5 stone, I've written her a diet plan hitting about 1100-1200 Kcal/day in the past and she kept to it for about a week and then gave up and also took up running for about a week before packing it in also.
> 
> This time she's convinced she will stick with it and I'm sure that as soon a she starts seeing results it will be the motivation she needs. She hasn't got a gym membership and doesn't really fancy joining one (i will talk to her about this later as i think it would be a good start), she wants to try and achieve her goal through diet and running only.
> 
> We are currently doing the long distance thing unfortunately so I'm not there a huge amount to train her, ideally id get her in a gym with a 2x week strength training split with sessions being followed by 20-30mins LISS. With 2-3x HIIT sessions throughout the week. I think if its left down to her to motivate herself to get out in the cold running a few times a week things will go out the window pretty quick! It looks like (initially) that this may be the only route though, obviously she can do the LISS stuff easily enough on her own hitting a few 5k runs a week but any ideas for incorporating HIIT into her running on other days? I was thinking maybe 5-10x 30s sprints / 1min rests perhaps? Not sure how she will feel about getting into a park and doing this on her own so any other tips for stuff she could do would be cool


how much does she wweigh now do you know?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Phil D said:


> Yeah I've got a power cage in my garage and would love to get her started on the big lifts but at this point its really not going to work as she's only here maybe every other weekend. Even if i got her to join a gym at hers I won't be there to put in the time to coach her on the lifts. She has a field behind her house so going to see if she would be up for HIIT sprints or tabata type stuff there, my suspicion is that she needs someone there to push her at least initially


just try and get her motivated. and ask her what type of figure she wants.....biggest thing for me was getting my other halfs head around the scale weigth meaning f all but now she is fine as she looks how she wants to albeit weighing more than shes ever weighed before.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Long distance relationship with a fat chic. Man you make your life tough  just kidding.

Getting a woman to diet who can't do it on their own is tough. What happens when she fails, does she binge on a type of food (biscuits, booze etc).

Most people fail diets because they don't embrace a lifestyle change, they treat it as a self imposed punishment.

If she doesn't want to join a gym and doesn't stick to diets, it's a change of mindset rather than a fitness or food issues (in the short term anyway).

I would get her to read some motivational stuff. Like Tony Robbins, etc chicks love that stuff anyone. Once you realize you aren't missing out on food and instead you are GAINING some that you want. A nice body and heath. Its a lot easier.

But anyone who want's to change, but doesn't welcome challenges and doing uncomfortable things will always fail.

If you do as you've always done, you'll get as you have always got.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Long distance relationship with a fat chic. Man you make your life tough  just kidding.
> 
> Getting a woman to diet who can't do it on their own is tough. What happens when she fails, does she binge on a type of food (biscuits, booze etc).
> 
> ...


you're going to give her @Heath?!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird lives off chocolate, crisps and about 30 cigarettes a day and has a great body.

Maybe you should recommend this to your bird?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> how much does she wweigh now do you know?


IIRC its around 75kg @ about 5'10''



man_dem03 said:


> just try and get her motivated. and ask her what type of figure she wants.....biggest thing for me was getting my other halfs head around the scale weigth meaning f all but now she is fine as she looks how she wants to albeit weighing more than shes ever weighed before.


Ok, ill talk to her alter about it. Im hoping she's going to shoot for an athletic body as thats what i want to train her for!



simonthepieman said:


> Long distance relationship with a fat chic. Man you make your life tough  just kidding.
> 
> Getting a woman to diet who can't do it on their own is tough. What happens when she fails, does she binge on a type of food (biscuits, booze etc).
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly, the desire to change really needs to come from deep within. Last time she 'failed' her diet basally fizzled out, she was doing ok sticking to a plan id written for her, some days she would be really proud that she'd only eaten 700kcal (i was always encouraging her to stick to the diet as going that low in my eyes only causes the pendulum to swing the other way eventually) but then it would slowly fizzle out and shed grab some food out in town with her mates then shed basically write the day off and things slowly went downhill. Also i don't think she was too smart with her groceries - running out of things midweek and having to eat whatever was available.



Smitch said:


> My bird lives off chocolate, crisps and about 30 cigarettes a day and has a great body.
> 
> Maybe you should recommend this to your bird?


If she took up smoking she would instantly be getting a large dose of das boot! Nicotine is actually great as an appetite suppressant though so maybe il buy her a bunch of patches and stick them all over her :lol:

She likes green tea so i think ill encourage her to have some if she's feeling particularly hungry. Don't particularly want her to be using supplements at this point although i do have a draw full of albuterol for my summer cut haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would recommend IIFYM approach with intermittent fasting.

Flexibility is required for lazy unstructured dieters. Plus when she is counting her macros she will learn the values of calories


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I would recommend IIFYM approach with intermittent fasting.
> 
> Flexibility is required for lazy unstructured dieters. Plus when she is counting her macros she will learn the values of calories


Im a big fan of the lean gains approach to IF, successfully cut to under 10%bf over summer with it so would defo like to implement something similar for her.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

any reason not to do fasted HIIT/ tabata?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's great when guys want to support their women to get fit/ train etc...but how u do it I just don't know...I couldn't be ****d women are a Pain in the ass with their excuses they get on my tits I hear it all the time, they start and don't continue they say ( whilst munching on a biscuit) yh but iv been really good! They sweat and think its disgusting, they breath heavy and think their dying, they still smoke drink and eat ****....and whine coz their body didn't change...nah. Good luck with this lol


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> It's great when guys want to support their women to get fit/ train etc...but how u do it I just don't know...I couldn't be ****d women are a Pain in the ass with their excuses they get on my tits I hear it all the time, they start and don't continue they say ( whilst munching on a biscuit) yh but iv been really good! They sweat and think its disgusting, they breath heavy and think their dying, they still smoke drink and eat ****....and whine coz their body didn't change...nah. Good luck with this lol


Ideal situation would be to give her he knowledge to get her started and to spark enough of an interest for her to go out and do her own research. But I agree women can be a pain to train but as I'm a nice guy ill try and persevere!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil D said:


> Ideal situation would be to give her he knowledge to get her started and to spark enough of an interest for her to go out and do her own research. But I agree women can be a pain to train but as I'm a nice guy ill try and persevere!


That's long haul...but nice lol

Is that u in the avi??? With a 70s porn tash !!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> That's long haul...but nice lol
> 
> Is that u in the avi??? With a 70s porn tash !!


Hell no i think thats Mentzer can't even remember now but looks like him. I look like a little girl in comparison

Anyway heres a diet programme i've put together for the GF, its about 1100-1200kcal just want to check its nothing too brutal for a girl ha

Training fasted BEFORE meal 1 (if training day)

Meal 1 - 12pm

50g oats with semi skimmed milk

1x boiled egg

Piece of fruit (recommend grapefruit)

or

70g oats with semi skimmed milk

Piece of fruit

Meal 2 - 4.30pm

1x Grilled chicken breast (about 150g)

150g boiled green veg (beans, broccoli, leek, spinach, asparagus, cabbage etc)

150g boiled sweet potato

Meal 3 - 8pm

Medium portion of whatever your mum has cooked (dont worry about overeating meat or veg but try to be sensible with sources of carbs - avoid bread, minimal rice - choose cous cous instead perhaps)

or

Same as meal 2 minus potato

Can add lighter than light mayo/ nandos sauces to any meal as they're low cal, spices & herbs = ok too

Green tea, black coffee is ok to drink though out the whole day, avoid ANY calorie consumption between 8pm and 12pm the next day (16 hour fast)


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

As much as i dislike the idea i think joining a cross fit gym would be a really good option for her as it always seems to be motivation which lets girls down in my opinion. Shame they cost the earth!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Get her to like

Spot me, girl

On Facebook. Do it yourself. It's mega


----------

